# Forum in English  > Internet security for beginners  > Microsoft Windows  > Microsoft Windows for professionals  >  Repair corrupt IE with IEFix

## XP user

http://windowsxp.mvps.org/utils/IEFix.zip

IEFix will fix corrupt Internet Explorer, especially after malware screws it up.

Internet Explorer Fix - is a general purpose repair utility for Internet Explorer which repairs Internet Explorer by registering its core DLL files and through the INF file.

What does IEFix do?

- It registers the core Internet Explorer libraries.
- It repairs Internet Explorer using IE.INF method.
- It fixes two important registry keys which are required to set Internet Explorer as default

Paul

----------

